
Suicide prevention hotline to have three-digit number for emergencies - kick
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/12/12/988-suicide-prevention-number-fcc-approval/4411812002/
======
kick
Previously on _Hacker News_ :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20714571](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20714571)

